# White bass



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

Looking for a place to catch white bass, any help would be nice thanks
I can ether fish from my yak or bank fish any other information need just lmk


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here is a search for "JJ Park"

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=13948746


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

You may won't to pm Hopn he knows the Lock-N-Dam pretty well and may be able to give you a few tips.


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

What is the lock n ****? Thank y'all for help


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

it is a place to fish up the river.........


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

I've herd of JJ park but never lock-n-****


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

google is your friend....should find it on there........


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm trying to make it my friend but it keeps telling me what it is not where...what river is it on?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Lock-N-Dam is on HWY 7 about 18 miles east of Centersville on the way to Crockett. Before heading out there, check this site:

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08065350

Last graph and last chart. You can fish at all levels, but I like it when the flow rate is below 1500 cubic feet per second and water level is no more than 8.5 feet.

Then watch this video for where to fish AM and PM. Pay attention to the trees in the water. They give away the spots east and west bank. I fish west bank AM, and east bank PM. 1/4 oz jig head with mostly glitter chartreuse, some pearl white, and salt/pepper. Mostly tandem speck like rig. Curly tail grub. Notice in one of the scene how light the bite can feel. My rod barely twitched before I set the hook. Hope this helps.


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Trinity River Hwy 7 in the Crockett Area.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

It would help if you post your hometown. JJ is Houston area, LAD is not, its near Centerville between Houston and Dallas, I think.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

essayons75 said:


> Here is a search for "JJ Park"
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/search.php?searchid=13948746


I was up there weekend before last and only caught one white bass. I think in another week the white bass will be in Spring Creek.


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow that's a lot of help thanks but I can't even find this location on google earth?


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm from cypress


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I'm going to try JJ today an hopefully lock-n-dam this weekend if I can find it...? Thanks for the help y'all


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Chad, it's pretty straight forward, just take beltway 8 to i45, then head north towards dallas. At Centersville, exit HWY 7. Make a right, head down 18 miles. You'll two bridges, one fake one (just fences left and right) and the real one. You are there.

Use this google link to get there:

http://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Cypress,+TX&daddr=TX-7+E&hl=en&ll=30.793756,-95.748596&spn=2.458328,2.150574&sll=31.336557,-95.654783&sspn=0.038195,0.033603&geocode=FdhKyQEd78ZL-ikZtuubudVAhjHHZHwHyCiL4g%3BFUMl3gEdoGRM-g&oq=cypress&mra=ls&t=m&z=9


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

thank you! im really thankful for the help...ill keep yall updated on my trips out


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok well I'm leaving JJ now empty handed :/ I through every kind of spoon an plastic grub warms. Guys next to me were catching them on live warms one after another


----------



## sac-a-lait (Feb 19, 2009)

what were they catching?


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

White bass, I'll be going back Saturday morning at sun rise with the yak if anyone cares to join


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

With a yak, I'd be surprise if you don't catch at least 100, and cull your way into a nice 25 limit.


----------



## chad green (Apr 11, 2011)

That's what I was thinking...a lot of the fast action was taking place on the side I couldn't reach with my light tackle


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*CG, it might be a good idea to hook up with someone that may be taking a trip to the L&D, the white bass fishing will probably start to die off in the next couple of weeks, (at least on the river) just a thought. *


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Chad, I fish JJ from the bank. Do you think I could reach them where you saw them catching? I had a different spot in mind for Saturday but if they finally made it to JJ, I will pass through!


----------

